# Detailers in NI



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Following up to my post in the other topic, is there any detailers in N.I. (Even people that do it as a hobby) that would mind having a go at sorting the swirls on my car?

Could they please contact me with a price to have a go at sorting them, or if your not professional and just want practice reply here too and I'll get some cash your way too for material cost etc.


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Theres loads of people, keep an eye out in the showroom section


----------



## DaveysFR (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi mate, Im based in Limavady, I could try and sort out your car for you some Saturday if you like?

Ive done the Yellow Golf that runs about Ballymena before, the 3 door one with the BBS rims on it. PM me if your interested mate :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I recommend you contact Ryan, who is a full time pro with an impressive cleint list at www.detailNI.com


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

DaveysFR said:


> Hi mate, Im based in Limavady, I could try and sort out your car for you some Saturday if you like?
> 
> Ive done the Yellow Golf that runs about Ballymena before, the 3 door one with the BBS rims on it. PM me if your interested mate :thumb:


Seen it mate! Looks class

You have MSN?


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> I recommend you contact Ryan, who is a full time pro with an impressive cleint list at www.detailNI.com


:thumb::detailer:
07980930170


----------



## DaveysFR (Apr 14, 2008)

Grande-Punto,

No mate sorry I have no MSN or Bebo, PM me on here and ill sort you out with a contact number and that if you want :thumb:


----------



## davidmk4 (Feb 6, 2007)

Seen your car about Ballymena dude...looks clean everytime.. Im on the Ballymoney Road, heres a link to the site I sponsor to see what I have done before. If interested send me a PM and I'll get you a contact number.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

davidmk4 said:


> Seen your car about Ballymena dude...looks clean everytime.. Im on the Ballymoney Road, heres a link to the site I sponsor to see what I have done before. If interested send me a PM and I'll get you a contact number.


Wheres the link mate?

Cheers mate! You don't happen to be the guy with the (always) gleaming red golf on those class (BBS?) rims do you -- long shot but I've seen this car in B'mena all the time and it's class.


----------



## davidmk4 (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.gtini.com/index.php?name=Forums&file=viewforum&f=30

Yes thats my car... Im home for the summer.. usually living in Belfast during term time so Ive been trying to enjoy my car as much as possible this summer!lol


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

get ryan to sort it out - top class work


----------

